# Progesterone



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Peter. 

Please could you tell me how much progesterone is needed to support pregnancy? 

On my 2ww I was taking 1 400mg Cyclogest od. When I got my pregnancy confirmed, I was prescribed Cyclogest 400 mg bd. The pharmacist however queried whether I was on od or bd during my 2ww. I went back to clinic to check and a senior nurse told me that I only needed it od. 

It's been playing on my mind for the last couple of days though as to whether 400 mg per day is enough. A lot of the ladies on here seem to be on 400 mg bd. Anyway, I phoned the clinic this afternoon again and spoke to a different nurse who advised again that once a day was enough and that if I'd gotten pg naturally, I wouldn't even have been having this extra progesterone support. 

I have enough Cyclogest to take it bd for the next 3 weeks (which is when my scan is), so do you think I shold go with what the Dr prescribed or what the nurses say? 

I only had it once per day in my previous pregnancy and all was well. 

Also, when you take progesterone supplements and your body is also making it, does the supplement add to the level of progesterone in your body. ie. if your body makes 200 mg and you use a 400 mg pessary, do you have 600 mg of progesterone in your system, or is it a bit like sunscreen, ie. you can't add a 4 and 2 together to get a 6, your SPF is still 4. 

What level does your body produce naturally? 

Thanks for your help ^thumbsup^

J


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



J said:


> Hi Peter.
> 
> Please could you tell me how much progesterone is needed to support pregnancy?
> 
> ...


----------

